# Where did you go this sunny Easter weekend??



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Well we went West and the sun is shining down in Crickhowell... 

We are just about to go and sit by the river and test the local brew.

I just could not resist getting online at the local library and checking out the site and what you were all up to :lol: 

It's a hard life innit

Mike


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

By the river ..............

In Crickhowell ............

In the sunshine ............

Checking the local brew ................


Not at all jealous :roll: :lol: 

Have a great weekend Mike


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*easter*

we've just moved our son into a pad in devon....and getting things sorted for renting out the house.....boring ,i know but, full timing soon......lovely day here and we're cleaning and clearing!!  :lol:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I was going stir crazy, so Sal took me to Cleethorpes for an ice cream. Before that we had a nosey round the touring site at Thorpe Park, sad eh, but I like to see everyone out camping and enjoying themselves... gives me chance to be nosey at the motorhomes too.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Sterilized the fresh water tank on the bus.

Made up a pump so I can fill the tank from aquaroll.

Polished car.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Went absolutely nowhere and I'm still here! :wink:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Mike,

At home working on the extension, van is in the garage :evil: :evil: 

Cheers Steve.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Spent an hour covering the pale 'yellow' carpets in the Hobby with that plastic carpet protector. Which numb nuts puts pale yellow carpet in a motorhome??? Okay so they match the seats....but I don't put my muddy feet on the seats...

Been pottering around the garden, doing odds & sods, can't be bothered to go out and fight with the holiday traffic too many idiots about...

Lovely and sunny here in Lincolnshire tho'


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Missing us allready Mike :lol: 

We were due to be away today for a couple of day’s, changed to Sunday now so took advantage of the weather and took my bike out..left at 8.15am…home at 6pm…what a day, down to Swansea then Amroth, Saundersfoot, Tenby and onto Pembroke. Back to Carmarthen Llanidloes, Llandovery Brecon and home. Traffic was fairly light except Tenby where it was quite congested.

Sitting here now exhausted but very content and still smiling  

MHS…Rob


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

Drummer said:


> Went absolutely nowhere and I'm still here! :wink:


Me too. Didn't spot you or would have given you a wave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

emgee said:


> Me too. Didn't spot you or would have given you a wave


   made me smile that did  

MHS...Rob


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Rhydycroesau - just down the road. Stood still and could only hear the birds and the lambs - wonderful -


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Stayed at home, getting the Leaky Lucy ready for the next trip, leave on Wednesday for Blackwall Plantation, then Chipping Norton, then Fareham followed by Woodstock and then up to Grin Low. Off for 10 days in total. Can't wait, was originally off to Barnes Ness but ahd to cancel as we have got to be in Fareham for the 14th.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We been to all our local camping shops getting some last min equipment ready for when we get our first M/H this Tuesday, getting very exited now.
When I was on my way home from work on the A1, I saw a lot of tuggers and a good few M/Hs heading north towards the borders and it made me wish we already had out M/H

Richard...


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

Spent a few days in Twogates. will be there tomrrow too. Lanws to cut raspberries to replant,tomatoes to prick out.

Front gate and Back Gate!!!!!


----------



## 102052 (Dec 9, 2006)

Happy Easter to you all...Just spent the last 3 days in Pembrokeshire walking the coastal path around Dale and Marloes. Weather has been stunning, views breathtaking and the water crystal clear, wouldn't want to be anywhere else. One problem didn't take our sit on top kayak the sea was so calm and inviting never mind we'll just have to go back next weekend.  Bye for now Neil and Janet.


----------



## 101392 (Oct 14, 2006)

Went to Setthorns in the New Forest for 2 nights and one full day, beautiful weather. When we got there, site had been overbooked so we were unable to have the hookup we paid for so this is the first time we have attempted to survive on our 2 leisure batteries - all went well. Set up the Cadac for the first time, went for bike ride, saw ponies and deer and lots of squirrels, site was peaceful, wonderful time had by all!


Tina S


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Stayed at home as everywhere is full and roads too busy so going off next weekend instead. Will be trying out CC newest site, Burrs country park, Bury.

Have spend lots of time on Ebay trying to find crank up satellite dish and receiver. Bids are in, hoping for a bargin :lol: :lol: 

Trevor


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Went to a craft fair in Orgiva, the principal town of the Alpujarra region of the Sierra Nevada.

The fair was held in the dried-up riverbed alongside the town. Featured all sorts of local crafts: ceramics; leatherwork; pottery etc.

Of greater interest to me were the food and wine stands, with all manner of free samples. Goats cheese; sausage; dried meats; numerous local wines; mead.

I had a large plate of wafer thin sliced mountain ham, washed down with numerous tiny sample cups of Contraviesa wine - and jolly good it was too. They go a bundle on their air dried ham here - the Queen buys hers just up the mountain from us at Trevelez.

Outside was the bar restaurant tent. In front of that was a spit roast oven, with legs of lamb rotating in front of a huge fire of ancient olive logs.

Then we went back to our campsite, sat in the evening sun, and yarned with our neighbours over a few jars of _musto_, a locally made 'country wine'. It's brown and cloudy, but has a complex taste that really grows on you. And it has the further advantage of coming in a handy 5 litre container from the shop just up the road, for a very reasonable 10 euros.

Then I lay in bed listening to the scops owl in the trees by the adjacent _cortijo_, going on & on & on, dreaming I had it in the sights of my air rifle.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Easter Activities*

Friday our turn doing the Mother in law care bit.
Saturday working on the van getting ready for thr big break.
Sunday Cosford Aerospace to see the new Cold War Hanger.
Monday our turn again with mil. Might be able to fit in an oil change on the van.

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Went down the Sailing Club this morning and watched the racing.

Have just now finished fitting my new wheel trims - phew, what a task, it was hard work - hope I never get a puncture :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Just arrived back from Scotjimlands get-together in Kent.

Super weekend with good beer and excellent company, only problem is that we had to come back ready for work whilst most of the others head for Dover tomorrow and thence to France for the week.
Lucky sods..................... :roll: 

Thanks Jim for an excellent weekend.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

While all you buggers have been chilling out, some of us have had to hold the fort and do a bit of work over easter and keep the country going  :? 

Never mind, two more night shifts and then its our turn for a few days away while you're all back at work :roll: , the weather forecast is looking good 8) 

Hope you all had (having) a good easter :animalegg: .....

pete


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi 8) just back from cc site at whitehouse beach kesslingland
got there thursday and enjoyed the tuggers putting up there dorema awnings :lol: the weather was great on sunday they had a easter egg hunt for the kids which we didnt win :roll:  arh ! geat weekend except someone ran into the back off me no
damage  thank god for a rear tow bar  it was only a tap but manage to damage her car :wink: 

cheers ray


snelly did you pm me??


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi we spent the holiday at Port Eynon down on the gower coast had a great time nice and peaceful lovely weather and only me to drink the gin & tonics. (the cadac works great Mike)

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Following the Real Ale Train rally, we're just home from 7 days in the Gower peninsula & Pembrokeshire, driving back through the Brecons and last night in the Forest of Dean (visited son in Bristol for lunch today). Really lucked out with the weather! 

Saw loads of motorbikes yesterday, Rob. Unfortunately peer pressure I suspect caused one to have a very nasty accident at the sharp bend just west of Pelcomb Bridge, NW of Haverfordwest. We had just seen them go through Newgale like bats out of hell. I hope he survived; it looked that bad.

Dave


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi i got to kings lynn A47 roundabout saw loads off motorhomes  
mcc members !! and more tuggers that you could shake a hat at BUSY :roll: weekend

ray


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

We thought we would be going nowhere after the rear wheel completely seized 8O phoned our recovery service who came out within 35mins and fixed it in 5. We then spent 2 hours in a huge traffic jam because the M74 was closed due to a multiple car accident southbound at Lesmahagow even though we diverted via Lanark. Anyway spent a lovely couple of days at Springlea caravan park at Allonby.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

We spent the weekend at Spalding, courtesy of the MCC, East Midlands centre.
Lovely weather and good company.

J & R.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Have had a wonderful time in Weston- Super - Mare. Loads of M/Hs parked on the beach. Had some of the kids and grandkids come and visit as well.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan.


----------



## 98408 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Ahum.....*

Ever so sorry.But we went to Sixpenny Handley, Had a really relaxing time.no car washing,No extension building,No gardening,No house cleaning....Loads of relaxing,Enjoying the sun,drinking the local brew (Ringwoods)...Eatin possibly the best Pub cooked sunday lunch..avin a BBQ meeting old friends.Making new ones.....

Damn we have had a really great time.and would recommend Church farm CandC site.........and the Roebuck Inn.......

Oh well Nice to hear you lot have had fun to.........


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We spent the weekend at Spalding, courtesy of the MCC, East Midlands centre.
> Lovely weather and good company.
> ...


hi thats why i saw so many mcc members coming throw kingslynn :wink:

ray


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

We went to Wastwater, which was breathtaking, we debated whether to wild camp, but the numerous signs warning against it put us off, we ended up on a very basic farm site for the first night, £6.00 for the two of us. We moved on to Ravenglass C&CC site for the second night, £20.15 for one night without electric!! The site however was good and the warden very friendly, unlike some of the CC sites we have stayed on. The weather was good and the ale, Theakstons, was even better, ahh.


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

Zuma said:


> We went to Wastwater, which was breathtaking, we debated whether to wild camp, but the numerous signs warning against it put us off, we ended up on a very basic farm site for the first night, £6.00 for the two of us. We moved on to Ravenglass C&CC site for the second night, £20.15 for one night without electric!! The site however was good and the warden very friendly, unlike some of the CC sites we have stayed on. The weather was good and the ale, Theakstons, was even better, ahh.


How much! We stayed there last summer and it certainly wasn't that much or we'd never have stayed. I thought all the pitches had electric. Nice site. Oh one reason for friendliness is probably that they aren't actually wardens they own the site it's one of the C&CC's new franchise deals.


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi Emgee, we are not members of the CC&C , so there was a £5.00 premium to pay.


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

Zuma said:


> Hi Emgee, we are not members of the CC&C , so there was a £5.00 premium to pay.


Ah that makes more sense. Stayed there mainly so could take the little un on The Ratty. Choo. Choo.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

just go back from bude cornwall (5 hours to do 145 miles)had great weather great time but the van had a moment or two the temp gage playing up travelling to cornwall the fault throttle cable shorting out sender no temp on the way home the truma water heater had a small leak but fixed that so all will be well when mike who lives next door (auto elecy) repairs the van for next w/end


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

See Here: >click<

Regards Frank


----------



## 101965 (Nov 29, 2006)

*where we went was...*

up the trough of bowland in lancashire at least 45 mins from me front door just went for one night cos i was working both bank hols (double time  ) great time nice weather etc


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We went to Llandudno with Sister & Brother in law, stayed on the beach at Llandulas, says no camping but there were A few motorhomes there and no one bothered us, there are toilets as well, not a bad spot, drove into Llandudno from there, nice weekend and nice weather, 
Anne & Tony


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Stayed at Slimeridge Farm Weston Super Mare. Excellent right by beach.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I note that several of the wonderful places you have been aren't in the campsite database why not have a go. This afternoon my wife entered her first parking place without my help apart from showing her where 'Add a Campsite' was on the home page.

Regards Frank


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Work  didn't even get to go browsing. Adria twin looking to be top of the list.


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Was based at Caenarfon for Sat and Sun night (friendly park added to Database) Drove around Snowdonia on the way there Sat parked overnight on the CP overlooking the Menai Straits then down to Pwllheli for Sunday parked on thr promenade overlooking the beach heading back to Caenarfon for the night, great weather.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

We went to Croyde and had a lovely time. Did not leave until 19.00hrs last night and avoided all the traffic jams !!

Maddie


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Just got back this morn from Haworth, Yorkshire. Had a great time eating and drinking, oh and had a couple of long walks up on t'moors.

Next outing in two weeks to a CC site with our friends who are caravaners.

Johnny F


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for all the replies ... we had a great weekend ...could not believe the weather ...we walked, snoozed, and barbequed the weekend away...
... if this is global warming bring it on :lol: 

Mike


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just noticed this is in Off Topic. Seems On Topic to me ....


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave

The thread has grown a bit since I posted it ... it sure does seem to be more "Motorhome Chat" now than when I first posted so I have re-located it to there :lol: 

mike


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Here we are in sunny derbyshire...


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Mike & Dave...I wish you pair would cut it out I looked for this thread in off-topic so I could reply to Dave via pm, finished that, then went back to off-topic and couldn’t find it 8O pleased you explained I thought I was losing it for a second. 

We were vanless this weekend, car trips only  

Yesterday we ended up calling in on Porthcawl amusment park (haven‘t been there in ages and never ever will again), what a disgusting place, filth everywhere, litter everywhere and the car park attendant proceeded to start swearing his head off to another guy in the shack he was in, just as I had lowered my window, family in the car so I raised the window and then when he was ready to take my £5.00! yes £5.00! car park charge he had the cheek to tell me I should try smiling, I responded by telling him he should not use such language if he wants people to smile at him, wouldn’t have bothered me personally but never in front of a lady or children.

They were ripping people off (£5.00) because it was packed and nowhere to park, normally I would have never succumbed but family pressure saying things like “oh, dad is going to go round in circles looking for place to park” made me decide (well, that and the wife telling me I had to park there :wink: ).

Did I say I would never ever go to Porthcawl amusment park again, disgusting litter everywhere and blowing around, food on the ground plus other things, scared to touch anything TBH.

Perhaps all the above was because it was a bank holiday but still no excuse IMHO.

MHS…Rob


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

Spent it at a site called Foresterseat took my wee smart along for the first time.Tried out the new matress topper weather really good met up with another m/h this couple also had smart car on back but on a trailer so we compared notes very good week-end i have just attempted to sing the praises of the campsite in the site directory hope it worked as the owner deserves the praise oh and i rolled my egg Jaks


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

jaks said:


> Snipped:- Spent it at a site called Foresterseat ---------- i have just attempted to sing the praises of the campsite in the site directory hope it worked as the owner deserves the praise oh and i rolled my egg Jaks


Hi Jaks

I saw your post as I was checking your first campsite entry...it is all done and dusted ..campsite approved & entered ( I did add a website link and a couple of pictures from their website , hope that is OK with you :wink: ) ...

I am glad to hear that you too had a nice Easter weekend... and thanks for adding the Foresterseat campsite..........please add some more sites in your neck of the woods as time goes on...

mike

P.S.

check Jak's Foresterseat campsite entry out>> Here <<


----------



## 99413 (May 26, 2006)

Just down the road from Crickhowell, at Talybont-On-Usk !

Found a great site at Talybont Farm - plenty of space between pitches, and a max of thirty pitches. And it has the added advantage of being in the village, with 4 pubs to choose from.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

My eldest went to a Scout leaders camp in Windermere, we took my youngest to start her Duke of Edinburgh Gold expedition. Then the Memshahib and I went to the Carrog station campsite.
We went into Llangollen on the train (adult return eight pounds) and spent a very pleasant few hours, had lunch in the Corn Mill alongside the river. Superb ales and the ploughmans lunch would feed a gang of ploughmen! It consisted of 2 quarters of a large bread cob,brown and white,home made pork pie and similar scotch egg,a piece of Cheddar and a piece of Shropshire Blue, home made pickles(the best mustard pickle I have ever tasted), pickled shallots and masses of salad-fab value.
The site was ok but I was dissapointed. We had booked in advance and we were located between the toilet emptying point and the toilets and we were near to the entrance. There was a massive rally in the adjacent field, next time we will check for rallies. However the site was very clean and no rowdiness 
We went to the pub in Carrog on Sunday in the hope of a Sunday Roast,haven't been there for years,quite dissapointing. 
Returned back to van for the Memshahib to watch Antiques Roadshow, some hope power failed on Sunday night at 1800. I was entertained watching Scottish Power repairing the fault which was completed at 2330. Left Monday to head to Llanwrst to collect daughter.
You are now thinking did I enjoy it, Answer 'Yes' it was good to get away and besides what would I have to write about?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Here in Spain the weather has been cold and wet and there inot much sign of a change. I pity the poor devils who flew out here for an Easter break!

peedee


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

*Easter at Weymouth*

Our new (to us) RV is on a voyage of its own so we went B&B in Weymouth. Weymouth really has it all! We walked right along to Preston and back on again on Saturday, then went to Chesil beach and attempted Lulworth Cove and Durdle Dor on Sunday - couldn't get out of there quick enough it was heaving with people, so went to Kimmeridge just along the coast a bit.£3.00 to park the car and a filthy beach full of people (what do they spend the £3.00 per car on?) day trip to Guernsey on Monday.

We saw several Motorhomes parked behind the Pavilion, but the best one was a small overcab motorhome parked (and obviously paying to do so) all weekend outside our B&B and I recon they were sleeping in there at night :lol: This brings a whole new aspect to 'wild' camping - love it!

Also, checked out East Fleet camp site (we camped there last July) to see if RV friendly and there was a Georgie Boy landau on the site so when I can work out how to do it, I will add the site to the database.

Anita


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Easter at Weymouth*



thewaltons said:


> Our new (to us) RV is on a voyage of its own so we went B&B in Weymouth. Weymouth really has it all! We walked right along to Preston and back on again on Saturday, then went to Chesil beach and attempted Lulworth Cove and Durdle Dor on Sunday - couldn't get out of there quick enough it was heaving with people, so went to Kimmeridge just along the coast a bit.£3.00 to park the car and a filthy beach full of people (what do they spend the £3.00 per car on?) day trip to Guernsey on Monday.
> 
> We saw several Motorhomes parked behind the Pavilion, but the best one was a small overcab motorhome parked (and obviously paying to do so) all weekend outside our B&B and I recon they were sleeping in there at night :lol: This brings a whole new aspect to 'wild' camping - love it!
> 
> ...


Anita we were there (kimmeridge) on Sunday click blog button below and see attachment.

Regards Frank


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

Its a small world! We didn't get there until late afternoon and there were several motorhomes. One guy had a 'southafrica' banner at the back of his van and there was a Burstner 747. We parked near them (pining for MH contact!!! :? )

We walked down the steps onto the beach and couldn't believe the amounts of rubbish and filth in the stream and even more on the edge of the water line. There was even a family group and one chap kept chucking a yellow welly into the water and fetching it out again!!!! I would like to return in the autumn when its not so busy.

Anita


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Home today after 6 nights away with middle daughter, son-in-law and four year old granddaughter plus dog in the R/V, first trip of the season.

Stayed 4 nights at Hampshire DA of the C & CC Easter meet at Hamble Primary School, very hospitable bunch! While there we visited Beaulieu Palace and Abbey and National Motor Museum. Lost count how many times I have been but always something new to see. My first visit was in 1962 by the photos of eldest daughter taken there. First visit this time for son-in-law, he thought it was superb! Excellent parking for M/Cs and R/Vs.

Makes me feel extremely old when I see cars there of yesteryear that I have driven, Ford Consul (learnt to drive on one), Mini, Hillman Imp, Triumph Herald! The creme de la creme though was the 'B' reg motorcaravan conversion by Rootes and Autosleeper. Our first motorcaravan purchased in 1969 for £600 was a 'D' reg Commer Autosleeper practically identical to the one at Beaulieu. Comment from daughter was- "How did we all get in that?!" (Dad, Mum 3 daughters and a yellow labrador dog). Four year old grand daughter's comment on seeing it - "I don't like that one, it's too small!" She did enjoy seeing Mr Bean's Mini and Chitty Chitty Bang Bang in the exhibition and the ride on the Monorail and double decker London Bus outside especially as there was a group on the bus singing a song she knows well 'The Wheels on the Bus Go Round and Round!' 

Also visited Royal Victoria Country Park, Netley, Southampton. Son -in- Law (Paramedic) and I (nursing background) particularly enjoyed seeing the exhibition in the old Chapel. Well worth the 70p admission charge we thought (35p for the retired). 

Gave up trying to get to the Marine Exhibition at Portsmouth -absolutely nowhere to park. Did a bit of retail therapy instead on the way back to Hamble at the Whiteley Village Outlet. There was a French Market in operation so we came away with loads of different French cheeses!

Spent the last two nights on a CS at Netley with hook up-sheer bliss as far as son in law was concerned as amongst other programmes he was able to catch up with the football. (I refuse to have the generator on for TV!) Visited daughter's former work colleague yesterday now living in Southampton, caravanners themselves who had been away for the weekend.

All in all a good weekend helped greatly by the weather.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

You might be in this shot the MH with the SA banner is out of shot to the right.

Frank


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: Easter at Weymouth*



sallytrafic said:


> thewaltons said:
> 
> 
> > Our new (to us) RV is on a voyage of its own so we went B&B in Weymouth. Weymouth really has it all! We walked right along to Preston and back on again on Saturday, then went to Chesil beach and attempted Lulworth Cove and Durdle Dor on Sunday - couldn't get out of there quick enough it was heaving with people, so went to Kimmeridge just along the coast a bit.£3.00 to park the car and a filthy beach full of people (what do they spend the £3.00 per car on?) day trip to Guernsey on Monday.
> ...


Nice VW Autosleeper in the pix


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

From Isle of Man, via Cornwall (to visit family grave) then Easter Weekend at the C&CC rally at Bishops Waltham. Spent the Sunday with Grandchildren and family at Marwell Zoo. Lost my Camera somewhere over Easter so treated myself to a new one. Back to Ferry for IOM via Stoke on Trent. 1,000 miles in all. First time I have spent a Hol in my new Camper which was bought last October. Very pleased with it. Roll on the Summer Hols. (2 months then as I work at a school).


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Spent all of it on the floor staring at the lounge ceiling: Prolapsed disc and sciatica. :evil:


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

last week Mull and Arran: 2 days so, so weather and 3 cracking days of sun.

Spent our time cycling, fishing and sitting in the Catacol on Arran sampling the draught Bass. Place was very empty.


----------

